# Shooting in the rain



## FunPhotons (Jan 13, 2013)

Recommendations for a good "Camera Condom"? You know, these various bags you can get to cover your camera for bad weather.


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 13, 2013)

I've shot out in the rain a few times, and I went the simple route and used a trash bag. I just cut a hole in one of the corners and that's where I put the end of my lens. I used a hair tie or something similar to hold the bag onto the lens.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought about some type of shooting "condom" (I think ThinkTank has something like this) but feel like it is too much trouble. While sometimes cumbersome, I bring a small folding umbrella with me. Then, under its shadow, I take my camera out of an AW bag and shoot. I've done this repetitively,, even while trekking away from civilization for days. I've thought about jury rigging an umbrella to a tripod but never have.

BTW, I do also have a trash bag for "belt and suspenders" caution. Despite water resistance, I try to keep everything dry

JP


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 13, 2013)

There are a lot of fancy ones if you shoot in the rain all the time. But if you only do it on rare occasion (as I do), these cheapie OpTech ones work great. They come in a set of two for six bucks - I bought a pair years ago and have not worn out the first one yet. Just an angled plastic sleeve with a drawstring on the lens end and a small hole for the viewfinder. Pull the eyecup off first, put the bag over the camera, slip the eyecup on over the plastic to hold it in place.

http://www.adorama.com/OTRSL.html


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 13, 2013)

The first one is from Optech. Come in pairs i believe. Under $10. I use these ones and they work for me.

Second one is the KATA E-704 GDC EXTENSION SLEEVE KIT. This one fits longer telephoto lenses. 350 to 650mm I believe. Runs about $50 give or take a few dollars

The third one is the AQUATECH SS-200 SPORT SHIELD. Has breathable waterproof fabric. Expensive at $150 and up depending which model.
Supports:
Nikon 80-400mm f/4 5-5.6 AF VR
Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8 AF
Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 AF-S VR
Nikon 200mm f/2 AF-S VR
Canon 70-200mm f/4 L IS
Canon 70-200mm f/4 L
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS
Canon 400mm f/5.6 L
Canon 35-350mm f/3.5-5.6 L
Canon 300mm f/4 L
Canon 28-70mm f/2.8 L
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 L
Canon 200mmf/2.8 L
Canon 135mm f/2 L
Canon 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a golf umbrella that I can jam into the side of my pack so I don't need to hold it.


----------



## climber (May 21, 2014)

Few days ago i was shooting in the light rain without any kind of protection. Actually it was really raining only a little.

I wonder how much of raining is acceptable to you when shooting without rain cover? I have 5D III and as far as I know, it should be quite well resistant. But how is with lenses? Particularly with extended zoom lenses like 24-70/2.8 as in my case. I was shooting with 70-200 too, but because it doesn't have extending part it should be more resistant, I think.


----------



## tolusina (May 21, 2014)

Oh great, more money to spend.
The thread has just made me think of an Arca Swiss clamp mounted to an umbrella shaft.


----------



## traingineer (May 21, 2014)

climber said:


> Few days ago i was shooting in the light rain without any kind of protection. Actually it was really raining only a little.
> 
> I wonder how much of raining is acceptable to you when shooting without rain cover? I have 5D III and as far as I know, it should be quite well resistant. But how is with lenses? Particularly with extended zoom lenses like 24-70/2.8 as in my case. I was shooting with 70-200 too, but because it doesn't have extending part it should be more resistant, I think.



I once took out a 7D with the 24-70 in Ottawa, incredibly heavy rain for 2 days straight and the camera worked fine. It also worked fine with a lot of heavy wind+sand mixed in it in Dubai.


----------



## cid (May 21, 2014)

I shot few times in rain, first time it was in London and in typical english rainy weather - it was nothing terrible, but I was using 60D + 15-85 EFS, which are not sealed, so I was bit concerned AND everything was completely fine 8)

That time I realised these beasts are made to last, so now I have no issue with rain. To be fair, I try to keep camera as dry as possible, but when needed I'm not worry to get wet.

Btw.: Both my cameras already survived some beer spills, with no problem, so lets say they are already "baptized" ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (May 22, 2014)

Hi Fun Photons. 
I have a pair of the optech rain sleeves, I bought the ones for a moderate zoom, figured that with a shorter lens it could be scrunched up, only used it a couple of times plus a trial fit to familiarise with fitting it so as not to be fumbling when the camera needs it! I have also shot out in the rain, 7D and 17-85 by shoot and tuck inside the coat technique! I have also been caught in a deluge and just put it in the bag and pulled the AW cover over the lot!  ;D
I would suggest that if you are going to use the camera regularly in the rain you get a better system than the optech, not for any reason other than it is thin poly sheet and with regular use may become weakened and would probably puncture more easily than some of the heavier offerings, either that or treat optech as limited use items and replace them when there is any reason, at <$10 a pair they are pretty much in that category! 

Cheers Graham.



FunPhotons said:


> Recommendations for a good "Camera Condom"? You know, these various bags you can get to cover your camera for bad weather.


----------



## scottburgess (May 22, 2014)

I like the camo rain cover from Fotosharp, which also is designed to work well on a tripod mounted system:
http://fotosharp.com/pro_camera_rain_covers.html

It works for me doing nature photography. But really there are many brands out there. The particular features you want are up to you. Lots of price points available.

With respect to protection, water tends to damage lens coatings more than anything else, so protect that front element when out in the elements!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2014)

Schultzie said:


> I've shot out in the rain a few times, and I went the simple route and used a trash bag. I just cut a hole in one of the corners and that's where I put the end of my lens. I used a hair tie or something similar to hold the bag onto the lens.



Happened to me couple times. I ended up using plastic shopping bag and cont. with my shooting. No issue... 

As you can see, the rain was coming down hard. This was in HongKong.


----------



## Shoot123 (May 23, 2014)

I've found FotoSharp's covers to be a good solution -- www.fotosharp.com


----------



## expatinasia (May 23, 2014)

FunPhotons said:


> Recommendations for a good "Camera Condom"? You know, these various bags you can get to cover your camera for bad weather.



What lens are you using in the rain?

I shoot in the rain, often very heavy tropical rain storms, quite a lot now and I find Canon's own rain covers are the best. They fit perfectly but only come in three sizes so it really depends on what lens you use.

I have used others as well, the cheap plastic ones are just that and almost disposable as they are very easy to rip.

I have all three Canon covers and have never had an issue with them at all. Highly recommend them.


----------



## lion rock (May 23, 2014)

Dylan777,
Wow, Nathan Road in Kowloon, HongKong becoming a ghost town?! Unbelievable, I have never seen this place so empty of people.
Great photo, though.
-r


----------



## JPAZ (May 23, 2014)

Just remembered a clever idea that one of our group in Denali had last year. She got a "dry sack" like you'd use for gear on a kayak and used the opening end to insert her hands. Then, the bottom was cut out and velcroed around the business end of her lens. So she had jury rigged a "shooting condom" which worked quite well. If she needed to see the camera or the viewfinder or the controls, she'd just roll it up enough to do so.


----------



## e17paul (May 30, 2014)

My 50/2.5 macro and 6D survived this unplanned shot in a sudden downpour. I was getting soaked, and the camera with non-weathersealed lens was soaked.

I don't recommend that approach, it was weeks until i was confident I had no lasting damage to camera or lens.


----------



## sdsr (May 30, 2014)

climber said:


> Few days ago i was shooting in the light rain without any kind of protection. Actually it was really raining only a little.
> 
> I wonder how much of raining is acceptable to you when shooting without rain cover? I have 5D III and as far as I know, it should be quite well resistant. But how is with lenses? Particularly with extended zoom lenses like 24-70/2.8 as in my case. I was shooting with 70-200 too, but because it doesn't have extending part it should be more resistant, I think.



I've been taken by surprise a few times, with nothing to protect me or the camera: 5DII + 300mm f4 in an unexpected thunderstorm, 5DIII + 70-300L in an hour's worth of steady snow (I would shake it off the lens ever few minutes, but that was it), Olympus OM-D E-M5 + 60mm macro (both rainproof by design) and Sony A7r + 55mm 1.8 together in steady light rain (enough to soak me, with drops of water dripping down my neck from my hair for most of my hour-long drive afterwards). In each case (except for the Olympus) I wouldn't have been at all surprised if everything had been ruined, but they all came through unscathed. Perhaps equipment is tougher than we fear, but I never feel comfortable in such situations and wouldn't deliberately choose to repeat them.


----------



## jdramirez (May 30, 2014)

I'm not fond of rain photos. It doesn't really show up in the image... It is annoying.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm not fond of rain photos. It doesn't really show up in the image... It is annoying.



That is what flashes are for, just put a ziplock over it on the stand and it works great for illuminating raindrops.


----------



## jdramirez (May 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not fond of rain photos. It doesn't really show up in the image... It is annoying.
> ...



I thought about doing something similar... but then I have to stand in the rain... I guess I could sit.


----------

